# USB/IPod adapter



## Kroner19 (Apr 14, 2012)

My GF just bought a 2011 rogue. It's the base model with just power windows added. Looking through the manual it show that there should be an USB/iPod plug in the center console but all that is there is like a 20 pin plug looking thing. It doesn't say in the manual that this is optional equipment. Am I missing a piece that should plug into the 20 pin plug? Like a cover with the USB in it? any help or a link on where I can buy it if I have to would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## spitcher (May 10, 2012)

That is the iPod interface cable connection. Your dealer should have provided free of charge to you the cable that connects to your iPod. Go back to your dealer to get this cable.


----------

